# The Dandy Jar



## Bottleworm (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi I went antiquing today and in this one booth there was alot of bottles! And I noticed one in particular. It said something then The Dandy and it had to be about a foot tall and beautifully hammered whittled. They wanted $75 for it. He either knows his bottles or really likes his bottles. Any help would be appreciated and sorry I don't have a picture.


----------



## MNJars (Feb 2, 2013)

Trade Mark The Dandy.  Redbook 751.  The half gallons are very tall since the jar is narrower than normal jars.  If it had a proper lid and was aqua, then that's probably about retail price.  If it was amber, go back and buy it because it'd go for almost $200 in good condition.


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 2, 2013)

It wasn't amber but it had its original lid and was in perfect shape. I was thinking about buying it and turning around and selling it but I didn't know if $75 was a good price or not. Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## coreya (Feb 2, 2013)

I see you did not indicate a color but assumming it is clear or aqua its possible a # 751 in the red book and listed as "trademark The Dandy" and in 1/2 gal would be 45 - 75 if complete with lid & metal. If amber you should grab it up as that is 200 +
 Wow that was fast, there were no replys when I started typing!!![][]


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 4, 2013)

Heavily whittled examples of this jar are very hard to find. If it is stain free and has strong embossing the price is reasonable. 
 George


----------

